# How to Repack appxbundle and xap files



## maruf8 (Apr 2, 2017)

Please tell me how can I repack an appx or xap app?


----------



## thebigdollar (Apr 3, 2017)

yes you can . by using makeappx.exe ( included in windows 10 sdk ) for re packaging appx or appxbundle files or repack any patched xap (it means copying installed xap from phone then) first making it a zip file then rename extension of the file to .xap  then again deploy it windows phone 8.1 deployment tool to use it ...


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 4, 2017)

thebigdollar said:


> yes you can . by using makeappx.exe ( included in windows 10 sdk ) for re packaging appx or appxbundle files or repack any patched xap (it means copying installed xap from phone then) first making it a zip file then rename extension of the file to .xap  then again deploy it windows phone 8.1 deployment tool to use it ...

Click to collapse



Oh! So that's how it works!! 
I have seen that some appx files have appx files inside, which is the reason they call appxbundle. Will it be possible to make appxbundle files by using makeappx.exe? 

Like suppose I extracted Groove Music.appxbundle which contains appx of arm, x86 and x64. I modified each of them then packed each of them with makeappx.exe. Then what will I do to repack all of them to one appxbundle file? Should i use makeappx.exe on all of them?? Will that work??


----------



## thebigdollar (Apr 4, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> Oh! So that's how it works!!
> I have seen that some appx files have appx files inside, which is the reason they call appxbundle. Will it be possible to make appxbundle files by using makeappx.exe?
> 
> Like suppose I extracted Groove Music.appxbundle which contains appx of arm, x86 and x64. I modified each of them then packed each of them with makeappx.exe. Then what will I do to repack all of them to one appxbundle file? Should i use makeappx.exe on all of them?? Will that work??

Click to collapse



yes you can repack appx packages  into appxbundle by using this method
There are two ways 
By using directory tree or by using mapping file ( i recommend you to use directory tree method once you have makeappx.exe running  . you can repack your grove music (moded appx). make a folder (c:\APPX) paste all of your appx in that folder now use this command 

MakeAppx bundle /d c:\APPX /p c:\gmusic.appxbundle  use this for making any type of appxbundle  this method is easy to understand and use  

(you can change filepath.appxbundle to gmusic.appxbundle or whatever you what)
on windows 10 makeappx is used for packaging apps for ARM , X86 , AMD64 )
(for education only always support the developers by downloading apps from the app store )


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 6, 2017)

thebigdollar said:


> yes you can repack appx packages  into appxbundle by using this method
> There are two ways
> By using directory tree or by using mapping file ( i recommend you to use directory tree method once you have makeappx.exe running  . you can repack your grove music (moded appx). make a folder (c:\APPX) paste all of your appx in that folder now use this command
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay!!! Thanks bro


----------



## hooddy (Jan 11, 2018)

How to sign created appxbundle file next?


----------



## piyush1992 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi,
I have .appxbundle I want to change the project id?

can we change the  .appxbundle  file to .xml or .json?

Is it possible to do it?


----------

